
Tokyo Dystopia: a full-text search system - rms
http://tokyocabinet.sourceforge.net/dystopiadoc/
======
gojomo
This is by the same author as HyperEstraier (and Estraier before it)... yet
the page doesn't mention the connection or make a comparison. Anyone know how
this is different?

